# Pray for sisters



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 12, 2007)

Will you all pray for two covenant children? They both really need prayers. I wrote one an email asking her to reconsider posting sexy pictures and personal information on her website. Lil sister is following in her footsteps. So scary! So sad. I don't want to lose their friendships either! Thanks for praying...y'all probably know them...


----------



## Raj (Jun 12, 2007)

praying for them


----------



## Augusta (Jun 13, 2007)

Praying Amanda.  I have a niece that we have the same problem with. Her name is Rachel. Please lift her up for the same type of behavior. She is only 15.


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 13, 2007)

Augusta said:


> Praying Amanda.  I have a niece that we have the same problem with. Her name is Rachel. Please lift her up for the same type of behavior. She is only 15.


Praying! So sad 15! It was so hard to think how 'fun' could be so destructive. 

Update: My friend said she is going to put her page on private... I think that's a positive step for safety. She wasn't mad and was sweet. May God continue to bless his people; he is faithful. Thank you everyone for praying; it's exciting to see the answers to your prayers.


----------

